# Heck of a Deal...



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Quick thinking Colorado grainer. COOL!!

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/the_last_laugh/a_farmer_and_his_tractor_take_on_a_wildfire/


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Been there, done that twice! Hopefully never again. We always keep a tractor hooked to a disk near the field we are harvesting. Both times i had to stop fires that the neighbors started by accident.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

If you buy a hail insurance policy on wheat go ahead and get a fire policy too , if it does catch fire it will pay double . We have had a few wheat field fires here in the past and it can move extremely fast due to our winds we seem to always have. During harvest we try to keep everything out of the stubble except combines and grain carts. I have seen bearings go out and drop onto the ground and start them before. I have seen 125 acre circles burn in less than 12 minutes before .Around here there can be 1000's of acres connected and those can be like rangeland fires, hard to get put out too. I have a skid mounted unit it holds 350 gallons and it puts out 8 gallons per minute up 650 psi . If you can get to it fast you can get it out most of the time.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

carcajou said:


> Been there, done that twice! Hopefully never again. We always keep a tractor hooked to a disk near the field we are harvesting. Both times i had to stop fires that the neighbors started by accident.


Although neat to see, how much more could have been saved if the camera person had the instinct of the farmer. Problem posing immediate threatm. Let's fix it. NOW!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice move, good thing he had the wind in his favor, if you could call it that....consistent wind I should say....


----------

